# Reus Audio Southwest, Houston, TX



## jnd (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm new on this forum but this weekend I was at the Houston Auto Show and Reus Systems of Orange County, CA had a booth. They had a Reus system in a SL550 demo as well as a BMW 5-series that sounded unbelievable for an audio system. Even with a full house people were drawn to the Reus booth by the sound quality of the system. I would describe the sound as clear, detailed and full.

With all the background noise of the auto show the SL system cut through and sounded like a high-end home stereo. I even overheard someone say they heard the music has soon as they entered through the front door of the Reliant Center and decided to follow the music to find the "live band". They couldn't believe it was a just a car stereo.

I also found out they now have a branch in Houston called Reus Audio Southwest so they don't have to fly to Texas to install their audio system.

I've heard other people rave about Rick Reus's systems, reusaudio.com, and now I know why. Can't wait to get my own system. Rick Reus told me they had specific systems for each model of mercedes-benz, BMW, Porsche, Bentley, Lamborghini etc and once its installed the car looks completely stock. No cutting or modification of the car which IMO is extremely important. Since it is basically OEM it doesn't void the cars warranty. In fact, you can even purchase a Reus System through BMW dealerships when you purchase a new car or if you already own it they will come to your house to install the system.

The systems come with a lifetime warranty and if you purchase a new car, even if its a different model or type, they will transfer your system to the new car without a charge except for the cost of labor to remove and reinstall the system (even if it requires a whole new system). Theoretically you wouldn't ever have to buy another system.

I think they said they were currently working with BMW North in Houston. In fact the 5-series from the auto show was from BMW North and you can go there to hear the demo to make your own decision. If you want to talk to Rick and ask him questions he can be contacted at [email protected] or call 800-276-8865 or contact their marketing director in Houston, Grover, at 281-300-7977 or email [email protected].

Has anyone else had a chance to hear a Reus System installed in a BMW? They seem to have a good reputation, have been in business for 30 years, and Rick Reus is easy to talk with and extremely honest.

Let me know if anyone else was at the Houston Auto show and heard the system or let me know what you think if you hear the demo 5-series at BMW North in Houston?


----------

